# mientras...subjuntivo



## WatsJusto

Si quiero decir:  "Watch that movie tonight while you do your homework"
Me parece gramaticalmente correcto decir:  "Mira esa película esta noche mientras hagas tu tarea" ... con el subjuntivo 'hagas' después de 'mientras' porque describe una acción pendiente.  Pero, me parece que se suele usar el indicativo presente, así:  "Mira esa película esta noche mientras haces tu tarea" ...¿es que ambas formas son correctas?  ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## flljob

Tal vez como una condición: Puedes ver la película, siempre y cuando hagas la tarea.
Aunque no me parece incorrecto el uso del subjuntivo en este caso, podría entenderse como un futuro: Esta tarde, cuando hagas tu tarea, mira esa película.

Esta tarde, mientras miras la película haces tu tarea. Me parece que ésta sería la forma correcta.


----------



## WatsJusto

Pero Flljob, has cambiado la estructura de la frase. En inglés, se puede decir: "Watch that movie tonight while you do your homework" ...y quiero saber si mantengo el mismo orden y la misma estructura de la frase (ie, 'Mira esa película esta noche mientras hagas tu tarea'), si está mal usar el subjuntivo después de 'mientras', lo cual me parece correcto gramaticalmente hablando, pero digo que me parece que la gente suele usar el indicativo (haces) después de 'mientras' en expresiones semejantes. ¿me explico?


----------



## flljob

En este caso, no uses el subjuntivo; di: ve la película mientras haces la tarea.

Saludos


----------



## WatsJusto

ok. Pero, qué tal si quiero decir: "While I'm in the bathroom (but I'm not there yet) call him" ...sería, siguiendo tu ejemplo:  "Mientras estoy en el baño, llámalo." entonces, sería incorrecto decir:  "Mientras yo esté en el baño, llámalo."?? yo pensaría que sería mejor con el subjuntivo porque se refiere a algo que no ha pasado.  Gracias por tus respuestas.


----------



## chileno

WatsJusto said:


> Si quiero decir:  "Watch that movie tonight while you do your homework"
> Me parece gramaticalmente correcto decir:  "Mira esa película esta noche mientras hagas tu tarea" ... con el subjuntivo 'hagas' después de 'mientras' porque describe una acción pendiente.  Pero, me parece que se suele usar el indicativo presente, así:  "Mira esa película esta noche mientras haces tu tarea" ...¿es que ambas formas son correctas?  ¡Muchas gracias!



Tienes que usar el indicativo.

Para usar el subjuntivo

I told you (not) to watch the movie while you were doing your homework.

Te dije que (no) vieras la película mientras estuvieras haciendo la tarea.


----------



## la_machy

Si deseas usar el subjuntivo, aquí está esto:

''Ve la pelí esta noche _cuando_ hagas la tarea''.

El 'mientras' _en esta oración_ no admite el uso del subjuntivo porque la palabra 'mientras' indicaría una acción en proceso, no por suceder.

Mi opinión.


Saludos


----------



## flljob

WatsJusto said:


> ok. Pero, qué tal si quiero decir: "While I'm in the bathroom (but I'm not there yet) call him" ...sería, siguiendo tu ejemplo: "Mientras estoy en el baño, llámalo." En español ya estás en el baño.
> entonces, sería incorrecto decir: "Mientras yo esté en el baño, llámalo."??  yo pensaría que sería mejor con el subjuntivo porque se refiere a algo que no ha pasado. Si hago un esfuerzo la puedo entender como tú. Creo que sería más común decir: cuando yo esté en el baño, llámalo.Gracias por tus respuestas.


 
Mientras yo esté en el baño, llámalo. Yo usaría mientras en otro contexto: mientras yo esté en el baño, tú no entras.


----------



## asm

WatsJusto said:


> Si quiero decir:  "Watch that movie tonight while you do your homework"
> Me parece gramaticalmente correcto decir:  "Mira esa película esta noche mientras hagas tu tarea" ... con el subjuntivo 'hagas' después de 'mientras' porque describe una acción pendiente.  Pero, me parece que se suele usar el indicativo presente, así:  "Mira esa película esta noche mientras haces tu tarea" ...¿es que ambas formas son correctas?  ¡Muchas gracias!



Mientras se puede usar con ambos, subjuntivo e indicativo.

Como es común, el uso del indicativo tiene que ver más con los hechos reales y no especulativos, como es el caso del subjuntivo.


Mientras en el indicativo señala una acción simultanea:

Siempre leo mientras estoy en el baño.
Ve la película mientras haces tu tarea (gramaticalmente correcto, un error pedagógico, sin duda)


Subjuntivo:
Mientras tenga dinero seguiré yendo al cine
Disfruta la vida mientras tengas tiempo


Es una especulación, al parecer tengo dinero ahora, cuando menos para ir al cine. Continuaré con mis visitas al cine en cuanto yo tenga el dinero para pagar la entrada.
En la segunda, voy a disfrutar de la vida en cuanto yo tenga el tiempo. Cuando se me acabe, voy a dejar de hacerlo cuando me falte el tiempo, algo que es especulación. 

Este grado de especulación es, a mi particula forma de ver el subjuntivo, la distinción más importante entre los dos modos.


----------



## Peterdg

My simplistic explanation is:
"mientras que + indicativo" = "while"
"mientras que" + subjuntivo = "as long as"


----------



## Lurrezko

Peterdg said:


> My simplistic explanation is:
> "mientras que + indicativo" = "while"
> "mientras que" + subjuntivo = "as long as"



Eso


----------



## cbrena

Peterdg said:


> My simplistic explanation is:
> "mientras que + indicativo" = "while"
> "mientras que" + subjuntivo = "as long as"



Pues en general de acuerdo, pero en el ejemplo de este hilo, no tanto.

_"Mira esa película esta noche mientras hagas tu tarea"._ (Aún no ha llegado la noche, por la tarde de ese mismo día).

_ "Mira esa película esta noche mientras haces tu tarea". _(Ya estamos en esa noche, en esta noche)

En ambos casos equivale a "while", pero será subjuntivo si se refiere a un futuro e indicativo si se refiere a un presente.


Si equivale a "as long as", siempre con subjuntivo.


¿Me equivoco Peterdg?


----------



## asm

cbrena said:


> Pues en general de acuerdo, pero en el ejemplo de este hilo, no tanto.
> 
> _"Mira esa película esta noche mientras hagas tu tarea"._ (Aún no ha llegado la noche, por la tarde de ese mismo día).
> 
> Yo no usaría esta oracion como tal, quizas sea común en otras zonas, sin embargo sí diría: Mientras que hagas tu tarea, puedes mirar esa película.
> En este caso volvería a ser "as long as", como bien dijo peter en su muy sucinto y bien elaborado comentario. Se podría usar también el futuro.
> 
> _ "Mira esa película esta noche mientras haces tu tarea". _(Ya estamos en esa noche, en esta noche)
> 
> En ambos casos equivale a "while", pero será subjuntivo si se refiere a un futuro e indicativo si se refiere a un presente.
> 
> 
> Si equivale a "as long as", siempre con subjuntivo.
> 
> 
> ¿Me equivoco Peterdg?


----------



## cbrena

asm said:


> Yo no usaría esta oracion como tal, quizas sea común en otras zonas, sin embargo sí diría: Mientras que hagas tu tarea, puedes mirar esa película.
> En este caso volvería a ser "as long as", como bien dijo peter en su muy sucinto y bien elaborado comentario. Se podría usar también el futuro.



El problema es precisamente esto que explicas. *Mientras que* tiene dos significados diferentes: *a la vez que *o* siempre y cuando.*

_Mientras *que* hagas tu tarea, puedes mirar esa película._

En esta frase (al cambiar el orden y añadir *que* y quitar el referente temporal *esta noche*) tiene preferentemente el significado de *siempre que* o *siempre y cuando*.

_Siempre y cuando hagas tu tarea, puedes mirar esa película_. (En este caso equivale a "as long as" y requiere subjuntivo).


Pero la frase original no tiene ese orden y, sobre todo, no incluye ese *que* y hay una referencia temporal;  por lo tanto puede significar "while".

Mientras haces tu tarea *esta noche*, puedes mirar esa película.
Mira esa película *esta noche* mientras haces tu tarea.
A la vez que haces tu tarea *esta noche*, puedes mirar esa película. 
 (En estos casos equivale a "while" y puedes usar indicativo si es en el presente, y necesitarás el subjuntivo si va a ser una actividad futura, si aún es por la tarde, a pesar de significar "while").

*asm*, ¿entiendes ahora mi pregunta a Peterdg? Se refiere a la última frase que he subrayado.

En cuanto a lo que dices de que se podría usar el futuro, sería con _poder_, pero con _hacer_  sigues necesitando el subjuntivo.
_Mientras hagas/ a la vez que hagas tu tarea esta noche, podrás mirar esa película._


----------



## donbill

Peterdg said:


> My simplistic explanation is:
> "mientras que + indicativo" = "while"
> "mientras que" + subjuntivo = "as long as"



¡Me gusta! I was trying to think of a way to say: "Use indicative to express that the two events are happening simultaneously, and use subjunctive to express that the one following mientras que is future oriented." You did it with a total of 8 words! I'm impressed!


----------



## dennis5pia

Peterdg said:


> My simplistic explanation is:
> "mientras que + indicativo" = "while"
> "mientras que" + subjuntivo = "as long as"



totalmente de acuerdo.

I totally agree.


----------



## asm

cbrena said:


> El problema es precisamente esto que explicas. *Mientras que* tiene dos significados diferentes: *a la vez que *o* siempre y cuando.*
> 
> _Mientras *que* hagas tu tarea, puedes mirar esa película._
> 
> En esta frase (al cambiar el orden y añadir *que* y quitar el referente temporal *esta noche*) tiene preferentemente el significado de *siempre que* o *siempre y cuando*.
> 
> _Siempre y cuando hagas tu tarea, puedes mirar esa película_. (En este caso equivale a "as long as" y requiere subjuntivo).
> 
> 
> Pero la frase original no tiene ese orden y, sobre todo, no incluye ese *que* y hay una referencia temporal;  por lo tanto puede significar "while".
> 
> Mientras haces tu tarea *esta noche*, puedes mirar esa película.
> Mira esa película *esta noche* mientras haces tu tarea.
> A la vez que haces tu tarea *esta noche*, puedes mirar esa película.
> (En estos casos equivale a "while" y puedes usar indicativo si es en el presente, y necesitarás el subjuntivo si va a ser una actividad futura, si aún es por la tarde, a pesar de significar "while").
> 
> *asm*, ¿entiendes ahora mi pregunta a Peterdg? Se refiere a la última frase que he subrayado.
> 
> En cuanto a lo que dices de que se podría usar el futuro, sería con _poder_, pero con _hacer_  sigues necesitando el subjuntivo.
> _Mientras hagas/ a la vez que hagas tu tarea esta noche, podrás mirar esa película._



Cbrena, creo que estamos en lo mismo, pero no estoy del todo seguro.

"mientras hagas tu tarea esta noche, podrás mirar esa película"

La condicion para que veas la pelicula es que hagas la tarea. Podrás es futuro, pero podría ser presente (con referencia al futuro, como en el caso de tenemos un examen mañana).

"mientras haces la tarea, puedes ver la película" 

puedes hacer ambas cosas simultaneamente, no hay una condicion previa que prohiba nada.


----------



## donbill

Here's some material from Butt and Benjamin, _A New Reference Grammar of Modern Spanish_, p.263. It may or may not add something to the discussion.

"_Mientras (que)_... When it refers to the future and cannot be translated as _'as long as'_ either mood is possible..._'Mañana puedes hacer la comida mientras (que) yo arreglo la casa/mientras (que) yo arregle la casa' _= _Tomorrow you can do the cooking while I tidy up the house'."_ [my note: obviously not translatable as _'as long as'_ in the context just stated]. 

Additional (obvious) examples from the same source:

_Pero, mientras lo necesite, no puedo dejar de verlo._ (As long as I need him...)
_Mientras (que) sigas así, no conseguirás nada._ (As long as you go on like that...)
_Le dije que no conseguiría nada mientras no trabajara/trabajase más._ (As long as he/she didn't work harder)

Saludos


----------



## ZacaríasLS

Simply put, you should use the indicative because when one uses the subjunctive, it shows uncertainty. But when "mientras" is placed before the verb, it means whatever is happening, its happening in that point in time. So, there is'nt any doubt when or if that someone is going to do it or not. Hoped this helped.


----------



## Peterdg

Lo que quería dar era una explicación simple. La realidad puede ser más matizada.

Primero: por lo visto, "mientras" y "mientras que" son diferentes. Según el DPD, aquí estamos hablando de "mientras" y no  de "mientras que". Yo no lo sabía. Pensaba que eran intercambiables pero, por lo visto no lo son en la "lengua culta".

@cbrena: 
"Mientras" es un adverbio que puede introducir una subordinada adverbial temporal. Como todos estos adverbios, el aspecto futuro induce un subjuntivo en este tipo de subordinadas. No obstante, por su mero significado, no creo que el uso del subjuntivo, como lo has utilizado en tus ejemplos para indicar futuridad, le quite el matiz de "as long as". En mi opinión, si no quieres expresar el aspecto "as long", utilizarás otro adverbio (como, por ejemplo, "cuando" + subjuntivo); por lo menos es lo que haría yo.


----------



## cbrena

Peterdg said:


> En mi opinión, si no quieres expresar el aspecto "as long", utilizarás otro adverbio (como, por ejemplo, "cuando" + subjuntivo); por lo menos es lo que haría yo.



Gracias Peterdg y donbill por vuestras respuestas. Creo que habéis entendido cuál era el matiz que intentaba explicar.

Peterdg, yo no simpre sustituiriía_ "mientras" + subjuntivo_ por _"cuando" + subjuntivo _cuando no quieras expresar "as long as". Ten en cuenta que _"cuando" + subjuntivo_ puede significar _"mientras"_, pero también _"una vez que"_, es decir,_ "después de que"_.

_Mientras comas, no hables.
Cuando comas, no hables._ (Puede significiar durante o después de comer)


_Mientras estés comiendo, no hables.
Cuando estés comiendo, no hables._

En estos últimos casos no hay ambigüedad y son intercambiables. Ambos usan subjuntivo y ninguna expresa "as long as" sino "while". 


Espero no haber liado más las cosas con esta farragosa explicación.

Saludos.


----------



## Istriano

!Sin hablar durante la comida!


----------



## donbill

cbrena said:


> _Mientras estés comiendo, no hables.
> Cuando estés comiendo, no hables._
> 
> En estos últimos casos no hay ambigüedad y son intercambiables. Ambos usan subjuntivo y ninguna expresa "as long as" sino "while".
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Hola cbrena,

Estoy de acuerdo contigo--hasta cierto punto. En mi opinión, son intercambiables esas dos oraciones. Creo que 'while' es la mejor traducción, pero aceptaría 'as long as' para las dos.

_a.  While you're eating, and you may eat for a long time, don't talk
b.  While you're eating, and we have no idea for how long you will eat, don't talk.
_
Para mí, las dos significan, _"While you're eating--and for as long as that activity may last--don't talk."_ (Lamento haber usado 'while' and 'as long as' en la misma oración, pero me parece muy natural.)

Desde mi perspectiva de anglohablante, el uso del subjuntivo les da a las dos oraciones un significado que puede expresarse por _"as long as"_ en inglés. Eso sería imposible, creo yo, con el indicativo: _Mientras/Cuando comes/estás comiendo, no hablas = "While you're eating, you don't talk._" (Sin darme cuenta de haberlo hecho, cambié el mandato al indicativo. hmmm... Esto es intersante. Si damos un mandato, solo puede realizarse posteriormente, o sea, en el futuro. ¿Cambia algo la presencia del mandato?)

Pero no pienses ni por un segundo que mi dominio del español sea adecuado para análisis tan finos. Veo estas cuestiones desde afuera, y muchas veces me pierdo tratando de adentrarme en sus detalles. (¡Pero me encanta intentarlo, y siempre hay quien me rescata!)

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

cbrena said:


> Peterdg, yo no simpre sustituiriía_ "mientras" + subjuntivo_ por _"cuando" + subjuntivo _cuando no quieras expresar "as long as". Ten en cuenta que _"cuando" + subjuntivo_ puede significar _"mientras"_, pero también _"una vez que"_, es decir,_ "después de que"_.
> 
> _Mientras comas, no hables._
> _Cuando comas, no hables._ (Puede significiar durante o después de comer)
> 
> 
> _Mientras estés comiendo, no hables._
> _Cuando estés comiendo, no hables._
> 
> En estos últimos casos no hay ambigüedad y son intercambiables. Ambos usan subjuntivo y ninguna expresa "as long as" sino "while".
> 
> 
> Espero no haber liado más las cosas con esta farragosa explicación.
> 
> Saludos.


Estoy de acuerdo con que el caracter dual de "mientras" da lugar a dos motivos para utilizar el subjuntivo: el aspecto futuro que le quieres dar y el sentido de "durante el tiempo que".

Sin embargo, no creo que se pueda utilizar "mientras" como mero sinónimo de "una vez que" o "después de que". En mi opinión, "mientras" siempre expresa una simultaneidad. 

El DPD lo expresa de esta manera:


> *mientras.*
> ...
> Cuando introduce un verbo en subjuntivo, adquiere a menudo un matiz condicional.


Mi interpretación de esto es:
Si tienes una frase: "A mientras B" 
Con B en indicativo: A ocurre durante que B ocurre (y posiblemente puede continuar después de B)
Con B en subjuntivo: A ocurre durante que B ocurre y deja de ocurrir cuando B deje de ocurrir.


----------



## cbrena

Hola donbill,

_Mientras/Cuando comes/estás comiendo, no hablas_

La frase que has puesto no es un mandato, es una afirmación. Para que sean órdenes:

_Mientras/Cuando com*a*s/est*é*s comiendo, no habl*e*s._

No obstante, lo mejor de todo es que acabo de entender todas vuestras explicaciones.

Estáis hablando de "*for* as long as". Yo he interpretado todo el tiempo "as long as" como "provided".

_Mientras que /siempre y cuando saques buenas notas, te dejaré jugar con el ordenador. _
_________________________
Edit:



> Sin embargo, no creo que se pueda utilizar "mientras" como mero sinónimo de "una vez que" o "después de que". En mi opinión, "mientras" siempre expresa una simultaneidad.



Peter, no me refería a mientras, sino a *cuando*.

_*Cuando* bebas_: puede significar "mientras estés bebiendo", pero también "una vez que bebas" o "después de que bebas". Por eso dije que no siempre era aconsejable sustituir ese *mientras* por un *cuando*.


----------



## Peterdg

cbrena said:


> Hola donbill,
> 
> _Mientras/Cuando comes/estás comiendo, no hablas_
> 
> La frase que has puesto no es un mandato, es una afirmación. Para que sean órdenes:
> 
> _Mientras/Cuando com*a*s/est*é*s comiendo, no habl*e*s._
> 
> No obstante, lo mejor de todo es que acabo de entender todas vuestras explicaciones.
> 
> Estáis hablando de "*for* as long as". Yo he interpretado todo el tiempo "as long as" como "provided".
> 
> _Mientras que /siempre y cuando saques buenas notas, te dejaré jugar con el ordenador. _
> _________________________
> Edit:
> 
> 
> 
> Peter, no me refería a mientras, sino a *cuando*.
> 
> _*Cuando* bebas_: puede significar "mientras estés bebiendo", pero también "una vez que bebas" o "después de que bebas". Por eso dije que no siempre era aconsejable sustituir ese *mientras* por un *cuando*.


Dos veces 
Pimera: ni siquiera me había ocurrido lo de "provided"; pero tienes razón: para evitar la ambigüedad, habríamos tenido que decir "for as long as".
Segunda: por pensar que querías equivaler "mientras" y "una vez que". Pero creo que estamos de acuerdo ahora, ¿no?


----------



## cbrena

Peterdg said:


> Dos veces
> Pimera: ni siquiera me había ocurrido lo de "provided"; pero tienes razón: para evitar la ambigüedad, habríamos tenido que decir "for as long as".
> Segunda: por pensar que querías equivaler "mientras" y "una vez que". Pero creo que estamos de acuerdo ahora, ¿no?



Dos veces gracias. 

Primera: a mí ni siquiera *se* me había ocurrido lo de "*for* as long as". 

Segunda: por tu dedicación hasta hacerme comprenderlo finalmente. Estamos de acuerdo.


----------



## donbill

cbrena said:


> Hola donbill,
> 
> _Mientras/Cuando comes/estás comiendo, no hablas_
> 
> La frase que has puesto no es un mandato, es una afirmación. Para que sean órdenes:
> 
> _Mientras/Cuando com*a*s/est*é*s comiendo, no habl*e*s._



Entiendo que* no hablas* no es un mandato. Lo que quise decir, y aparentemente lo expresé mal, es que había cambiado tus oraciones, ambas de las cuales sí contenían mandatos. El ejemplo que puse yo en indicativo fue "mientras comes, no hablas." Había cambiado inconscientemente tus oraciones y, al hacerlo había cambiado el enfoque del debate.

Saludos


----------



## cbrena

Pues este debate cambia, efectivamente. 

Mientras comes, no hablas = "While you're eating, you don't talk." (Indicativo).
Mientras comas, no hables = "While you're eating, don't you talk." (Subjuntivo).


La ambigüedad en inglés entre: while / for as long as / as long as / provided y las ambigüedades en español entre: mientras / mientras (que) / + subjuntivo / + indicativo. Además de sus coincidencias en las traducciones, son, cuando menos, interesantes.

Saludos.


----------

